# Lump after Vaccine -Normal?



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie was vaccinated last friday the 14th. She got her rabies and her last DA2PP shot. I noticed last night that she has a lump where the vaccine was given. This is normal right? She is acting normal, though saturday the 15th she was haveing diaharreah.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not sure it's "normal," but it has happened to a couple of my dogs. I've called the vet and been told to watch it and to call back if it isn't gone in some amount of time (I don't remember how long they said). 

It may be worth a call to your vet for piece of mind.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

My puppy had the same thing happen, not diarrea though but I would call my vet on that, the lump will go away, our vet gave the next injection in a different area and no lump the next time.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I remember that happening with my dogs after vaccination as well. Definitely not a good thing and the diarhea is often associated with vaccinations.
Have you read anything on the homeopathic remedy thuja which some people (myself included) give after vaccination to help the body fight off possible negative reactions to the vaccination? 
I am not sure if there is any clinical evidence it helps, but I used it on the recommendation of a vet I consult with. 
As others mentioned, keep an eye on it and definitely have the vet apply any future injections in a different area if possible as she has had a reaction. But if she is acting normal and like her cute little puppy self I would not worry too much.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Molly had hers yesterday. She's so fluffy, I'd have to wet her down to see a lump. She seems fine though...


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

It's very common for puppies to have a small lump at the injection site after a vaccine, especially with the rabies vaccine, as it is more likely to cause reactions than the others. Just keep an eye on it, and if it doesn't go away in a week or so, mention it to your vet again.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

One other thing that "can" happen again not serious. Your dog can have an "allergic" reaction to the silicone on the needle to help is slide in the skin, that can show as a bump at the injection site. By all means keep an eye on it and call the vet if you have any concerns. 

My horse is allergic to EVERYTHING! Even the vet walking in the barn LOL He breaks out in hives all the time. He is allergic to the vaccinations he needs and he is allergic to the needles. The vet does his shots first, then does other horses in the barn goes back and treats for the reaction. He gets lumps anytime he has injection at the injection site. In the spring he looks like a pin cushion.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's probably not an issue. Keep an eye on it and keep in contact with your vet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

A few of my pets have gotten lumps after their rabies vaccines. My husband ran Tucker to the Vet because he felt a "new" lump. When he called me on the telephone and told me where the "new" lump was, I knew it was from the rabies shot. He brought him in anyway, and the Vet confirmed.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

The vet said if it gets bigger let them know, and its probably a reaction from the rabies.

Now, where is the rabies supposed to be given, thigh or inbetween shoulder blades?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine usually get it between the shoulder blades, but the last time Tucker got his it was near the back part of his body. This is why when my husband first mentioned a lump I didn't think about the Rabies Shot. As soon as he got off of the phone, I remembered the location it was given, which surprised me.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay. Cause I was just reading something about rabies should be given in the thigh for safety reasons, and if its given between the shoulder blades its for the convience of the vet not for the safety of the pet. My cats get it in their thigh, but with the 2 dogs, sadie got hers inbetween the shoulders and I think rox did also.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

When Maddie was a puppy, she had a reaction to her rabies vaccination (a lump) and I believe it was on her leg. It was a while ago (about 2 years), but I remember the vet had me bring her in free of charge so they could look at the lump and record the vaccination reaction. 

I watched her carefully when she got the 1 year booster and she was fine ...


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I remember when my min pin was a puppy, she got her da2pp shot and swelled up all over the place, with hives. After that the vet was mixing her distemper with something, and now she doesnt get hives. Thought she hasnt had her distemper since about 2 or 3 years ago. I dont think I will give it to her again. I was reading up on Dr Jean Dodds vaccine protocols and apparently studies have shown it lasts up to 7.5-15 years.

So I plan on giving sadie her 1 year booster, and then probably not doing it again, maybe titering after a couple years.


----------

